# [After Effects] Typing Effect von ayatoweb.com



## Suicider9184 (13. April 2005)

Hallo,

    ich wollte folgendes machen:

    Tut Link

    Doch schon bei Step 1 klappt es nicht. Ich soll folgendes machen:

_                 Create a New Solid in a New Composition.
                   Apply Effect > Image Lounge > Text Typewriter._

 Ok, ich hab jetzt den Typewriter gemacht aber wenn ich das video abspielen will, passiert nichts. Es blinkt nur der letzte Buchstabe aber das ganze Wort wird nicht "eingetippt"

    Woran liegt es ?

    Greez
    Sui


----------

